# Anyone have Nitto Terra Grapplers?



## hammerz71 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just installed 2" Coil Spacers on my 4 Wheel Drive Grand Cherokee & figure to use it for dove hunting and fishing off the beaten path since my lifted, cammed truck gets like 12 mpg and at times it's just more convenient to commute between central Florida and central Georgia in the Jeep.

It currently has "soccer mom" tires and I want some meats that behave well on pavement because this vehicle is my daily driver, but I need it to handle some light mud and trail driving.  Very seriously considering the Nitto Terra Grappler.  

Anybody have any experience running this tire?

The Jeep before the 2" bb:







and after:


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well with the nitto's i believe you will have two negitive results out of them. Being that they are a mud terrain instead of an all-terain they will get very little milage especially commuting from Florida to Georgia. The Nitto Graplers are also have to be the loudest tires I have ever heard. I mean they roar from over a mile away. JMHO and what I would put on if i was in your situation is a good all terrain tire that should still handle plenty of mud and yet still get decent milage out of them.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Aug 23, 2009)

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> Well with the nitto's i believe you will have two negitive results out of them. Being that they are a mud terrain instead of an all-terain they will get very little milage especially commuting from Florida to Georgia. The Nitto Graplers are also have to be the loudest tires I have ever heard. I mean they roar from over a mile away. JMHO and what I would put on if i was in your situation is a good all terrain tire that should still handle plenty of mud and yet still get decent milage out of them.



I agree. I always thought the Nittos were a soft rubber compound and therefore you will have to change them alot sooner than regular tires.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Aug 23, 2009)

The Terra Grapplers are all terrains guys. I had them on my F-150 until I recently lifted it and had about 35,000 miles on them and they still had plenty of tread. Just traded them on here. They're very quiet and good in the dirt, but the aren't very good in any kind of mud. Most of the guys on the F-150 forum have had very good results with them. The compound isn't any "softer" than the BFG A/T's.


----------



## sewer hog (Aug 23, 2009)

They are all terrains, I have a set on a dodge 2500 4x4 diesel, and are very satisifed with them, they are quiet and ride real good, I was going to go with bf goodrich all terrains but the last sets I have had and my buddies have had would not balance out I beleive there quality has gone down hill. But the nitto's would be a good get. I'm sure you will be happy with them. I paid $750.00 out the door for 305 70 16 load range E mounted and balanced from discount tire.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

Look at the Dunlop Mud Terrain Radial...Just got a set for my
huntin truck and love them....They are taller than most tires the
same size, so check your clearance carefully...They ride quiet
and run smooth.....


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Aug 23, 2009)

MonroeTaco said:


> The Terra Grapplers are all terrains guys. I had them on my F-150 until I recently lifted it and had about 35,000 miles on them and they still had plenty of tread. Just traded them on here. They're very quiet and good in the dirt, but the aren't very good in any kind of mud. Most of the guys on the F-150 forum have had very good results with them. The compound isn't any "softer" than the BFG A/T's.





sewer hog said:


> They are all terrains, I have a set on a dodge 2500 4x4 diesel, and are very satisifed with them, they are quiet and ride real good, I was going to go with bf goodrich all terrains but the last sets I have had and my buddies have had would not balance out I beleive there quality has gone down hill. But the nitto's would be a good get. I'm sure you will be happy with them. I paid $750.00 out the door for 305 70 16 load range E mounted and balanced from discount tire.



Thanks for clearing that up for me. I guess I was thinking of a different tire.


----------



## hammerz71 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah definitely NOT a M/T tire and all the reviews I've read rate them as one of the quietest of the aggressive A/T tires on the market.  I'm thinkin a couple of you guys are thinkin Nitto Mud Grappler and NOT the Terra Grapplers I'm lookin at.

Nitto Terra Grappler:





Nitto Mud Grappler:






I've been quoted $590 balanced and mounted for them in 265/65r17 which is a 31.5"x10.5" tire, just have to add tax.  I think I'm gonna give the guy the go-ahead to order them on Monday morning...


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Aug 23, 2009)

hammerz71 said:


> Yeah definitely NOT a M/T tire and all the reviews I've read rate them as one of the quietest of the aggressive A/T tires on the market.  I'm thinkin a couple of you guys are thinkin Nitto Mud Grappler and NOT the Terra Grapplers I'm lookin at.
> 
> Nitto Terra Grappler:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was thinking about the second picture. I might get me a set of those A/Ts for my Dodge. It desperately needs tires too.


----------



## 2tines (Aug 23, 2009)

ive had 3 sets, and am currently running them on my work truck and personal truck. they are very quiet and last forever. one set i got around 80,000 miles out of on f250 4x4 . very happy with these tires.


----------



## hammerz71 (Aug 24, 2009)

I run the Dick Cepek FCII on my truck and I'm very happy with them.  Great on pavement performance and can hang with all but the most aggressive M/T's off-road.  Only 2/32s of tread wear in 22k miles which I think is amazing wear.






But they are a bit aggressive and more importantly a bit loud for an suv daily driver, IMO.  Also, in a 17" tire, the smallest they make is 265/70 which unlike the 265/65 I'm looking for, will require some front bumper trimming that I really don't want to do.  Be one thing to trim a weekender 4x4, but I don't want to hack the bumper on my daily driver.

Called and ordered the Terra Grapplers as soon as the tire shop opened at 7 am this morning.  Will be there tomorrow.


----------



## 2tines (Aug 24, 2009)

hammerz71 said:


> I run the Dick Cepek FCII on my truck and I'm very happy with them.  Great on pavement performance and can hang with all but the most aggressive M/T's off-road.  Only 2/32s of tread wear in 22k miles which I think is amazing wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 congrats man, i think you will be very happy.


----------



## biggtruxx (Aug 24, 2009)

Mickey Thompson MTZ's on my truck.... slightly loud but no where near as loud as the terrors as we call them. Nitto = Headache on long trips  good looking tires though!


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 24, 2009)

Ive ran Dick Cepeks, Mickey Thompsons, Xterra's and Bf Goodrich radial T/A's and Nitto Terra Grapplers. The Terra Grappler is by FAR the best riding tire out there in an all terrain. I had 365/55-18's on an F-150 and I currently run a little smaller than that on 17's on my Z-71. As long as you keep em rotated and balanced you wont find a tire that youre happier with!


----------



## hammerz71 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've run pretty much nothing but Mickey Thompson and Dick Cepek tires on my trucks for about the past dozen years or so.  Got tired of cupping, belt separation issues and over-all poor performance from Goodyear Wranglers and BFG ATs.
I've never had any issues and have gotten fantastic wear out of them.  But the only option they have I felt would have worked for my Grand Cherokee was the Mickey ATZ.  Great tire, but even in a smallish 265/65/17 would have been almost $900 for the set.  Way outta my price range right now.  I think I'll be happy with the Terra Grapplers, especially at under $600!!!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 24, 2009)

I ran nittos on a f350 and was not impressed, They wore quickly, bfgs at is what I have found to last the longest.  I have put 70k on a set of bfgs in the past.


----------



## hammerz71 (Aug 25, 2009)

Final post on this topic.  
The Terra Grapplers are on!  Took almost no weight to balance.  Very quiet, not any louder than the stock BFG Long Trail T/A soccer mom tires.  Can't wait for the weekend to see how they'll do off-the pavement.  With all the rain lately, I'm sure I can find a little mud to test them in.  I know they are not mudders, but I'm thinkin they'll hold their own in some light stuff.
Thanks to all for your responses.











Not nearly as aggressive (or as loud) as the FCII's on my truck, but then again, as stated, the Jeep is a daily driver and stays on pavement 90% of the time.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice tires. One of the FJ Cruiser guys I wheel with has them on his truck. They do good off road and even with the e load rating they flex pretty good when the air pressure is dropped. I wheel Tellico with him as well as Morris Mountain OHV Park. It was sloppy there. They will do fine in anything  thats not deep and sticky. A little light mud and some wheel speed will get ya through..and I doubt youll be dropping that Jeep off in anything to serious.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry I also was refering to the mud grapplers and not the teras. It looks good though. Hope they work out well for you!


----------



## hammerz71 (Aug 27, 2009)

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> Sorry I also was refering to the mud grapplers and not the teras. It looks good though. Hope they work out well for you!



Yeah, I've found that across the few forums I've posted on, when I say "Nitto" people think the Mud Grappler right away...


----------

